# Taking my 90 pound house trained dog to Mexico and need advise ...



## ElNorte (Sep 29, 2011)

I am taking my 90 pound two year old dog to Mexico and I am interested in lodging for my dog and myself.  I have googles pet friendly lodging and can not find places that takelarge breed dogs.

Any ideas on a web site to find suitable places for my dog? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Have a great day!

lane:


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

where in Mexico?


----------

